# Finger Treadle



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been searching for the last couple of days for plans for a finger treadle machine. I've seen some very nice examples on the forum and would be interested in making my own. The only reference I've seen is to a site (Bedair?) but couldn't find it there.

Any help would be appreciated.

Gotta say again...great site! Enjoy cruisin' through it.


----------



## joe d (Mar 25, 2009)

Zee (or can I call you Zed since I'm Canadian....)

Found one at the link below, I know there was an epidemic of them in the past on the site, but using the term "treadle engine" didn't turn up anything in the search utility.....

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1246.0

You'll just have to go back and read ALL the posts.....

Cheers, Joe


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks.

I'll answer to most anything. 'hey you' isn't one of them.

Nice stuff on the link you provided.
Unfortunately no plans. Unless I missed something.

More unfortunate...it took me down the thread on 'Bogstandard'.
Hope all is well.

As for reading ALL the posts....no problem there...enjoying it all.

Thanks again. I'll keep checking.


----------



## J. Tranter (Mar 25, 2009)

If you do a search for Finger Engine you will find more info.
here is one Bogstandard did a while back. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=862.0

Hope this helps
John T.


----------

